# hanging horizontal paper



## finishesbykevyn

I seem to have more questions than answers in the wallpaper portion of this forum, but I'll make up for it with paint knowledge.:notworthy:

Anyhow, In peoples opinions / experience, is there much of a demand for hanging wallpaper horizontally. Stripes in particular..If so, What are the challenges with this?
I hung a striped feature wall for a client today, and she informed me (after) that she wanted it hung horizontal!


----------



## daArch

finishesbykevyn said:


> I seem to have more questions than answers in the wallpaper portion of this forum, but I'll make up for it with paint knowledge.:notworthy:
> 
> Anyhow, In peoples opinions / experience, is there much of a demand for hanging wallpaper horizontally. Stripes in particular..If so, What are the challenges with this?
> I hung a striped feature wall for a client today, and she informed me (after) that she wanted it hung horizontal!


There is a faux wood paper pattern that I hung horizontal (the term is "railroaded")

I know a lady hanger that was asked to railroad a grass paper 

Demand? Not often (except liner really should be railroaded). The only challenge is keeping LONG strips straight. I start from the top as it is easier (for me) to seam that way. 

But railroading a 25 foot long piece on a wall is certainly easier than putting a 25 foot long piece on a ceiling. 

Bringing a full 27" wide strip around the top of a window is also challenging, but one figures out the little tricks after a few tries. 

The possibilities of wallpaper are only limited to one's imagination.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Big demand? No. But it happens every so often.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

daArch said:


> There is a faux wood paper pattern that I hung horizontal (the term is "railroaded")
> 
> I know a lady hanger that was asked to railroad a grass paper
> 
> Demand? Not often (except liner really should be railroaded). The only challenge is keeping LONG strips straight. I start from the top as it is easier (for me) to seem that way.
> 
> But railroading a 25 foot long piece on a wall is certainly easier than putting a 25 foot long piece on a ceiling.
> 
> Bringing a full 27" wide strip around the top of a window is also challenging, but one figures out the little tricks after a few tries.
> 
> The possibilities of wallpaper are only limited to one's imagination.


 Have not yet attempted any ceilings.. and hope not to:whistling2:
I'm assuming Daarch that you would charge a bit more for this railroading process? Sounds like a 2 man job..


----------



## daArch

finishesbykevyn said:


> Have not yet attempted any ceilings.. and hope not to:whistling2:
> I'm assuming Daarch that you would charge a bit more for this railroading process? Sounds like a 2 man job..


Actually, railroading can be quicker, you can actually stick more square feet per minute than vertical. And when you learn how best to accordion fold the pasted paper, it is still a one man job. For the top piece, that requires a ladder, a plank makes it muck easier. In lieu of a plank, push pins to hold the "accordion" to the wall while you shift the ladder is helpful.

Obviously, this is nearly impossible to describe with words. And I do not readily find any vids on youtube


----------



## daArch

I just found this youtube that shows the accordion fold. 

The guy, I guess is in love with himself being on camera and takes a dog's age getting to the actual pasting, folding, and hanging. 

It at least gives you some idea. 

He's hanging right to left, for some reason I find it easier going left to right.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Actually, railroading can be quicker, you can actually stick more square feet per minute than vertical. And when you learn how best to accordion fold the pasted paper, it is still a one man job. For the top piece, that requires a ladder, a plank makes it muck easier. In lieu of a plank, push pins to hold the "accordion" to the wall while you shift the ladder is helpful.
> 
> Obviously, this is nearly impossible to describe with words. And I do not readily find any vids on youtube


sometimes


----------



## finishesbykevyn

daArch said:


> I just found this youtube that shows the accordion fold.
> 
> The guy, I guess is in love with himself being on camera and takes a dog's age getting to the actual pasting, folding, and hanging.
> 
> It at least gives you some idea.
> 
> He's hanging right to left, for some reason I find it easier going left to right.
> 
> How to Wallpaper - YouTube


Good find Daarch.
Ya, he makes it look pretty easy. Although he is only hanging a liner. I'd be be weary of my wallpaper wrinkling or creasing with all that accordion folding.
There is also one outside corner to do which concerns me..would have to match up 4 sheets on one corner.:blink: sigh
I'm also assuming you would first plum a horizontal line an inch shorter than the width of paper on your first run from the top? Trim and proceed..?


----------



## daArch

finishesbykevyn said:


> Good find Daarch.
> Ya, he makes it look pretty easy. Although he is only hanging a liner. I'd be be weary of my wallpaper wrinkling or creasing with all that accordion folding.
> There is also one outside corner to do which concerns me..would have to match up 4 sheets on one corner.:blink: sigh
> I'm also assuming you would first plum a horizontal line an inch shorter than the width of paper on your first run from the top? Trim and proceed..?


Your concerns are well grounded. Outside corners would be a BITCH, if possible at all without splitting - which is how I dealt with an 18" wide frieze last winter. 









Absolutely snap a horizontal line narrower than the paper down from the ceiling. With some patterns you would want to stay horizontal with EARTH and others you want to stay PARALLEL with the average of the ceiling. That first horizontal guideline should be placed accordingly and a little less than the width of the paper down from the highest point of the ceiling.

As you are beginning to realize, determining that first line is critical for the first (top) strip. THAT procedure was made easier with two people. 

Accordion folding, if not creasing the paper, will do more damage than normal booking. Just make sure it is SHORT enough for you to comfortably handle. My comfort length of pasting a horizontal length is 36 - 40 inches, so each fold is HALF that. Keep each fold the same size for easier handling.


----------



## Underdog

finishesbykevyn said:


> I seem to have more questions than answers in the wallpaper portion of this forum, but I'll make up for it with paint knowledge.:notworthy:
> 
> Anyhow, In peoples opinions / experience, is there much of a demand for hanging wallpaper horizontally. Stripes in particular..If so, What are the challenges with this?
> I hung a striped feature wall for a client today, and she informed me (after) that she wanted it hung horizontal!


 No, I can't remember being asked to hang wallpaper horizontally.
Maybe a fabric behind a bookcase in order not to have a seam, but other than that, no. Maybe South Texans aren't the artsy types.


----------



## Gwarel

daArch said:


> There is a faux wood paper pattern that I hung horizontal (the term is "railroaded")


I worked with some guys from Georgia years ago that used the term "Shotgun".
Another crew of painters from GA didn't cut in the walls, they "cut it out".
Just a couple of terms from some of your friendly ******* counterparts....


----------



## Ayscii

Railroad: Running horizontal, usually below a chair rail, did it a lot with commercial vinyl....


----------



## finishesbykevyn

So I managed too remove and reinstall horizontally. Here a couple pics of it hung both vertically and horizontal. I was to chicken to try the accordion method this time around so just had the girlfriend hold the weight while I installed. Rather painless really after the first strip..Thanks for all the feedback guys...
Kev


----------



## daArch

I kinda like the horizontal stripes. 

If you have the extra set of hands, having the excess being held makes it very easy. 

Did you go from top down? And have little issues seaming ?

Good work.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

daArch said:


> I kinda like the horizontal stripes.
> 
> If you have the extra set of hands, having the excess being held makes it very easy.
> 
> Did you go from top down? And have little issues seaming ?
> 
> Good work.


I just realized that I didn't respond to your last question Daarch. Yes, hung from the top down
and no problem with seaming, except that near the end of the long strip things start to get a little bit off level...So as I'm sure you well know that having your first strip as level as possible is sooo important.. this would be extra important on a long wall..
Also did some more horizontal in the basement with a different product which was much more fussy! It was a very foil like product that would want to wrinkle if you even looked at it!
So needless to say, hanging it horizontal was a huge challenge. Amazingly turned out pretty good. Will find some pics. .


----------



## Gwarel

I just did a wide blue and white stripe horizontally in a bathroom last week. 9' ceilings on 3 walls. I have to admit it was a good look. Sorry, finished late and forgot to take pics....as usual.


----------



## daArch

finishesbykevyn said:


> I just realized that I didn't respond to your last question Daarch. Yes, hung from the top down
> and no problem with seaming, except that near the end of the long strip things start to get a little bit off level...So as I'm sure you well know that having your first strip as level as possible is sooo important.. this would be extra important on a long wall..
> Also did some more horizontal in the basement with a different product which was much more fussy! It was a very foil like product that would want to wrinkle if you even looked at it!
> So needless to say, hanging it horizontal was a huge challenge. Amazingly turned out pretty good. Will find some pics. .


YES, hanging that first strip straight & level makes for easier hanging of subsequent strips  :thumbsup:

One instance when a laser level REALLY proves helpful


----------



## Gwarel

Gwarel said:


> I just did a wide blue and white stripe horizontally in a bathroom last week. 9' ceilings on 3 walls. I have to admit it was a good look. Sorry, finished late and forgot to take pics....as usual.


I was back at this jobsite today to do a repair in another area. I remembered this thread and took a phone pic.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Gwarel said:


> I was back at this jobsite today to do a repair in another area. I remembered this thread and took a phone pic.
> View attachment 69074


Pretty slick Gwarel. This is becoming a bit of a fad I see...
I'm assuming all your joins are directly in the corners..


----------



## Gwarel

finishesbykevyn said:


> Pretty slick Gwarel. This is becoming a bit of a fad I see...
> I'm assuming all your joins are directly in the corners..


The corners are split, not wrapped, if that's what you mean.


----------

